# SIOCSIFFLAGS: No Such Device

## Raskas

Na de gentoo installatie kreeg ik volgend probleem:

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No Such Device

het blijkt hier over m'n netwerkkaart te gaan.

'k heb al verschillende dingen proberen invullen in m'n /etc/conf.d/net-file

maar niets helpt.

Heeft er nog iemand een idee om dit op te lossen???

Greetzzz Raskas

----------

## Red Nalie

 *Raskas wrote:*   

> Na de gentoo installatie kreeg ik volgend probleem:
> 
> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No Such Device
> 
> het blijkt hier over m'n netwerkkaart te gaan.
> ...

 

Misschien ff je kernel doorspitten en bij kijken of je je NIC wel goed heb gezet (handiger om die IN je kernel te bakken dan als module)

----------

## Raskas

'k heb nu m'n netwerkkaart in de kernel ingebakken, maar de foutmelding blijft.

om iets preciezer te zijn:

Dit staat in /etc/conf.d/net

```
iface_eth0="192.168.123.167 broadcast 192.168.123.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

alias_eth0="192.168.123.1"

broadcast_eth0="192.168.123.255"

netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0"

gateway="eth0/192.168.123.254"
```

en geeft

```
Bringing eth0 up...

SIOCSIFADDR: No Such device

eth0: unknown interface: No Such Device

SIOCSIFBRADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No Such Device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No Such device

Failed to bring eth0 up
```

Als ik in /etc/conf.d/net ingeef:

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

geeft hij:

```
bringing eth0 up...

Failed to bring eth0 up
```

wat doe ik verkeerd, of ligt het ergens anders aan?

----------

## Damasz

Wordt je netwerkkaart wel herkend tijdens het booten? Controleer met "dmesg | less"

Weet je zeker dat je de correcte driver hebt voor je netwerkkaart?

----------

## Raskas

'k heb dmesg | less uitgevoerd, maar ik kom niets tegen met eth0 of iets van m'n type netwerkkaart.

De drivers zouden normaal in orde moeten zijn, 'k heb ze gedownload van de 3com site (de linux versie) en als ze als module stond werd tijdens het booten de module goed herkend.

P.S: m'n netwerkkaart is een 3Com (3c900B-TPO)

----------

## boemba

ik heb da probleem ook gehad dat hij via dhcpcd niet wou werken, maar ik had dan ook een klein ding over het hoofd gezien:

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""   #hier stonden bij mij nog 4 punten tussen en die zorgden voor de foutmelding. 

Hopelijk ben je er iets mee

met vriendelijke groeten

----------

## Damasz

Je hebt voor deze kaarten geloof ik niet de drivers van de 3com site nodig, support voor deze kaarten zit ook in de linux kernel.

Er zit maar 1 driver in de linux kernel zo te zien, had je beide vinkjes aangezet bij de netwerkkaart configuratie? (Zowel voor 3com cards als voor  "Vortex/Boomerang" support? (dit is kernel 2.4.20))

Een "dmesg | grep 3c" moet toch echt laten zien dat de driver geladen is...

Eventueel kun je natuurlijk ook voor 10 Euro een netwerkkaartje bij de hardwareboer om de hoek kopen   :Wink: 

----------

## Raskas

dat van dhcpcd="" heb ik nu dus verandert, maar het werkt nog steeds niet. Het geeft bij het opstarten volgende foutmeldingen:

```
* Failed to bring eth0 up

*ERROR: Problem starting needed services

              "netmount" was not started
```

nu nog eens zien naar hetgeen in m'n kernel zou moete staan....

----------

## Raskas

als ik m'n netwerkkaart als module laad vind ik een regeltje terug met het type van m'n netwerkkaart en ook de drivernr enzo.

Als ik ze via de kernel laad is het regeltje er niet meer.

En in de kernel heb ik zowel de 3Com aangeduid, en in de reeks die er tevoorschijn komt het ik ook nog eens da van "Vortrex/Boomerang" aangeduid.

De foutmelding blijft dus.....

----------

## Red Nalie

Misschien even handig om te kijken wat er gebeurd als je er een andere NIC in gooit.

Ik had ook vage problemen met mn 3COM (wel andere), maar kijk even of het dan wel lukt  :Smile: 

----------

## SeJo

Raskas, 

vooraleer je de kerner opnieuw compileerde (ook voor je alles goed zette) heb je een make mrproper gedaan? 

Ik heb ook last gehad van kernels die niet echt clean waren doordat ik dat niet eerder had geprobeerd. 

indien je het met een * compileert moet hij die 3com echt wel herkennen, behalve als het een isa nic is... is het een isa? 

greets

----------

## Raskas

Het is alleszins geen isa.

Maar nu zul je wel juist moet zeggen hoeda ik diene kernel opnieuw moet compileren.

----------

## SeJo

ok RasKas, 

wat ik doe in zo'n geval is echt vanuit null beginnen...

dus met de vanilla-sources  :Very Happy: 

wat moet je doen: 

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make mrproper

mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old

make menuconfig

```

nu zal je zien dat je alles opnieuw moet aanchecken! Dit is inderdaad ff werk maar zo erg is dat nu niet. :-]

save the .config

```

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage

"lillo of grubben"

update-modules

env-update

```

Dit is normaal voldoende. ! Compileer de modules van de nic in de kernel!!! dus een * en niet een M

en voila het zou moeten werken :-]

greets

SeJo

MODERATOR GARO:

Het "update-modules" is in de nieuwe baselayout vervangen door "modules-update". Op het moment van deze edit, bestaat "update-modules" nog wel maar is het een symbolische link naar "modules-update". Binnen een onbekende tijd zal "update-modules" waarschijnlijk helemaal verdwijnen.

De 2 reeks opdrachten word dus:

```

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage

"lillo of grubben"

modules-update

env-update

```

----------

## JefP@@

Vooreerst, check of ie je kaart wel herkent (als niet, dan is ze wrsch gewoon naar de kloten)

doe dus een "cat /proc/pci"

als je hierin je netwerkkaart terugvindt, heel fijn

probeer hetvolgende "dmesg | grep eth"

als da nix geeft, is de driver niet geladen voor de netwerkkaart

misschien had je vroeger gewoon de module voor de driver, maar heb je die toevallig uit modules.autoload gehaald ofzo.

probeer dus eens een "modprobe 3c59x" (dat is het ding dat jij hebt, dacht ik)

daarna een "lsmod", als de driver geladen is, staat ie ertussen (je kan ook weer "dmesg | grep eth" doen

anders moet je dus de kernel hercompileren... dan raad ik je aan niet als module te compileren, gewoon omdat je het ding altijd zal nodig hebben, en dus niet maar sporadisch, dus heeft het weinig zin het telkens als module te laden. Het vergroot de kernel image, maar de opstarttijd blijft dezelfde  :Smile: 

----------

## Raskas

'k heb "cat /proc/pci" gedaan en m'n netwerkkaart staat ertussen, maar bij "dmesg | grep eth" geeft hij niets weer.

'k heb dan m'n kernel gehercompileert op de manier die SeJo heeft gegeven. 

Maar de foutmelding blijft bestaan, en m'n netwerkkaart staat nogaltijd niet in het lijstje van "dmesg | grep eth"

Is der dan iets dat ik over het hoofd zie???

----------

## wim

k heb hetzelfde voorgehad, had met men drivers te maken (was wel op ne laptop ma soit)

zorg dadde de juiste drivers hebt, voor realtek zijn der bvb twee verschillende en ge kunt is proberen me den andere dan...

en zoals is gezegd, compile ze als module.

----------

## Raskas

OK, heb wa met de drivers zitte foefelen.

'k heb dan opnieuw de 3c90x.c gecompiled en de 3c90x.o in de dir van de modules gezet, maar hij geeft nogaltijd de error van "Failed to bring eth0 up"

Maar als ik "insmod 3c90x.o" gebruikt geeft hij dit:

```
Warning: loading 3c90x.o will taint the kernel: no license

Module 3c90x.o loaded, with warnings
```

heeft iemand hier een oplossing voor of heeft er iemand een werkende 3c90x.c (met ev. 3c90x.h) maar NIET van de officiele 3com site, vermeld dan best ook ineens de regel die ik moet intypen om te compilen, mss doe ik daar ook iets mis.

----------

## JefP@@

Heb je de driver al geprobeerd die gewoon bij de kernel komt ?

-> Network device support

zorg hier dat Network device support aanstaat, alsook dummy netdriver support

kies dan -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

Hierin kies je dan 3Com -> 3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support

Jij hebt de driver van 3com site gehaald en gecompileerd ofzow ... De warning die hij geeft, zou weliswaar niets ernstig mogen zijn. 

Ik zou je aanraden van de driver die in de default kernel wordt meegeleverd te gebruiken. Die gebruik ik ook en ik denk dat wel dezelfde netwerkkaart hebben

Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c900B-TPO [Etherlink XL TPO] (rev 4).

      IRQ 12.

      Master Capable.  Latency=64.  Min Gnt=10.Max Lat=48.

      I/O at 0xcc00 [0xcc7f].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xefeeff80 [0xefeeffff].

----------

## Raskas

m'n probleem met de netwerkkaart is opgelost.

Het probleem werd veroorzaakt doordat ik de installatie was begonnen van tarball 3 .

Ik had het ervoor al een paar keer geinstalleerd, maar er was telkens wel iets misgelopen, dus wou ik het nu eens iets sneller laten vooruitgaan.

nu blijkt dus: Haast en spoed is zelden goed!

'k heb dus vandaag alles opnieuw geinstalleerd (vanaf tarball 1) en alles blijkt nu mooi te gaan.

ik heb wel nog rekening gehouden met jullie tips,

zo heb ik de make mrproper gedaan voordat ik aan de configuratie van m'n kernel begon

en heb m'n netwerk geconfigureerd via dhcp en al ineens de 3 puntjes die er standaard staan weggelaten.

voila, nu kan ik beginnen met de rest te emergen

Greetzzz en bedank Raskas

----------

## JefP@@

nogal een drastische oplossing ... ik begrijp trouwens niet wat het probleem kan geweest zijn.

----------

